# Race Glaze in Norway / Scandinavia



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We are delighted that Arnfinn Olsen is now our Race Glaze reseller for Norway and can also ship economically to Sweden, Finland and Denmark.
Arnfinn has a good range of our products here:
http://www.autobahn-bilpleie.no/


----------

